# The Christian Louboutin Manicure--HOT!



## Nox (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry in advance if this has already been posted, but...

I was Googling images for "Nude Nail Polish", and I came across this awesome manicure idea!

The Christian Louboutin Manicure!  *Black* on the top nail surface, *Red* underneath where it peaks out beyond the finger tips.  Isn't that neat?  Now I would normally do that with no problems during the fall and winter, but for spring, I think I will do another common Louboutin shoe color combo... *Nude* on top, and then *red* on the bottom, or even *Silver* on top and *Red* on the bottom.

What do you all think of this idea?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Christian Leboutin Manicure--HOT!*

I love that idea.  It would be hard to maintain, but cute for a day or two.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Louboutins!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Christian Leboutin Manicure--HOT!*

ohh, interesting!


----------



## Endlessly (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Christian Leboutin Manicure--HOT!*

I love it! My nails are so short though! Oh well it just gives me more motivation.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Christian Leboutin Manicure--HOT!*

It would probably work best on acrylics, like in the picture. It's enough stress keeping polish _on top_ of natural nails. I couldn't imagine anyone being able to keep it underneath, too.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: The Christian Leboutin Manicure--HOT!*

I adore it!! Its so neat and his shoes are ORGASMIC!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't even have an 'underside' to my nails.


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

....


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 8, 2008)

If my nails decide to grow, I might ask my nail artist to airbrush the colour underneath of my nails, because anything that goes on the skin would wash off. I adore this look but would find it so hard to paint under my nails!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't even have an 'underside' to my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a _slight _underside.  I like to keep them relatively short and "sqovaled".  Really long nails just don't lend well to real life, sanitation or (so often) good taste, however, it might be fun to get a whore-y set of acryilics for a week or so.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 8, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Louboutins  too! I cant stop looking at that sexy shoe. The mani is very cool. Next time I go in for a re-fill I will ask for it.They'll probably look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it looks cute!


----------



## ellesea (Jan 9, 2008)

how creative! if my nails weren't shaped the way they are, i would totally love to do this! unfortunately, it's hard to get to the udnerbed of my nails.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

That is soooo creative!  Very HOT!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 9, 2008)

*omg i am so doing that. i love it, id only do it while wearing a pair of louboutins though*


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 10, 2008)

love it !


----------



## meiming (Jan 10, 2008)

So hot! The posted pic is uber sexy. I like the idea of silver/red more b/c i think if you tried nude/red, the red would just show through, ya know? If you try it, post, I'd love to see how it came out


----------



## Nox (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_So hot! The posted pic is uber sexy. I like the idea of silver/red more b/c i think if you tried nude/red, the red would just show through, ya know? If you try it, post, I'd love to see how it came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^ Most definitely I will!  I'm in the process of growing out my nails long enough (without breakage) so it will look good when I do it.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

*would u girls wear it without a wearing pair of cl's ? i dont think anyone else besides another fashionista would get the look of the nails without the heels on too*


----------



## redambition (Jan 11, 2008)

i love the idea, but i have tried to paint the undersides of my nails before and it is a pain the butt and messy to boot! (aha, i didn't mean that one. boom tish!)

if i were to get this done it'd have to be done professionally.

(oh yeah, the shoes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

wow i love this!


----------



## adela88 (Jan 29, 2008)

when i 'french tip' my nails in black, i always do the underside too.
i think this is a great idea though


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 29, 2008)

Ohhh I love my Louboutin shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 and now my nails nails can match lol!!!


----------



## Skubie123 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, thats great, im a nail tech, and havnt seen anything like that before, i do normally seal under the edge with a clear topcoat to make the polish last longer, but never tried it with colours.


----------



## Socialite (Feb 17, 2008)

i think this would only really work one way.

if arcrylic tips can come in white, im sure they can come in all sorts of colors 
so if you used red tips and then coated them with your favorite nior polish you could accomplish this look

and you would have to worry about nail polish underneath your nail or the chipping


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

I am in the minority.  I'm just not that into it.  I don't get the idea of painting the underside of your nails.  It seems weird to me.  I do think the idea that the above poster has is great.  Just get red tips and have them painted/airbrushed black on top of the nail.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm starting to see knock-offs.. they were the glue on kind at drugstores and called "wild french" or something


----------



## Nox (Jul 29, 2008)

^ LOLOLOL!

Knock-off shoes, and now knock-off nails, hahaha!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

thats HOT!


----------



## animecute (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder who's going to look under your nails  lol

It seems pretty but definatly not for me. I find it so irritating to keep long nails. I'd get food stuck under them if I cook or clean. Ew. Not to mention how bad it would be in taekwondo. Can't play guitar either lol.

Imagine typing! I'd rip them off my fingers rofl.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

very cute!! I don't think I would do it personally but I do like it!! Very innovative!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 8, 2008)

looks like devil wears prada, lol


----------

